# 10 Foods You Should NEVER Eat (w/ brand names included)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*10 Foods You Should NEVER Eat (w/ brand names included)*

From Center for Science in the Public Interest. This list isn't typical because it includes brand names etc. Often, lists like this say very broad generalized items that everyone knows. Who knew McDonald's Chicken Selects Premium Breast Strips & Campbells soup were terrible for you. More&#8230;


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

Mmmmm......fatty but tasty. It's unbelievable how bad they are for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

We all have to die of something.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> We all have to die of something.


And that something should be delicious!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> We all have to die of something.


 Not me....I get live in misery forever!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Not the Venti Mocha!


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Shit, I eat like 8 out of those 10 things.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Id order the newsletter but I just spent my last 10 bucks on a supersized double order of Burger King Quad w/extra cheese


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> And that something should be delicious!


And blonde...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NewEngland2007*
_And that something should be delicious!_


KozmoKramer said:


> And blonde...


I hear redheads are better for your circulation, like chocolate and red wine.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Originally Posted by *NewEngland2007*
> _And that something should be delicious!_
> 
> I hear redheads are better for your circulation, like chocolate and red wine.


I LOVE redheads


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Fire Pie JAP, Fire Pie....


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

not the cheesecake factory!!!! and my mint chip dazzler!!!

oh whatever. I'll die fat and happy.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I LOVE redheads


and they are very rich in fiber.........


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

I don't have to worry, I wouldn't touch any of them with a ten foot pole.

Every one of them are just crap with a marketing gimmic to sell them to the GDP (gullible dumb public). Worst part is they succeed so easily.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> and they are very rich in fiber.........


Okay, now I'm just so hungry I'm going to have to go out and find me a redhead...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Eat right and exercise.

And die anyway.

The only product on that list that I use is Campbell's Soup. Only a few times a year, usually in a recipe.

In any event, that's why all the health food nazis are always cranky: their food is no fun.

</IMG>


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Aside from the soup...there's nothing else on that list that I eat...still surprised by the amout of salt that's in it though


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

every thing in moderation...anything canned usually has a ton of salt in it.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

sadly? i think one of the greatest foods ever is beef jerky.... ugh. the sodium in it though.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Spam did not make the list so it must be good for you. You have to love a ummm.... meat that does not expire.


----------

